# What do you use tackle wise



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Howdy All...
PLEASE list your rods, reels, line and lb test, bait and lures along with lure sizes and why for each one. Short and sweet answers will help us newbies choose our own outfits...
THANKS in advance


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

11 ft graphite spinning rod, medium light
Sahara reel
8 lb Trilene (NOT XL) or Silverthread line for spoons and spinners
6 or 4 lb line for drift fishing in the river
Blue Fox Vibrax spinners, no bucktail, blue/silver, green/silver, chartreuse/silver
KO Wobbler, same colors
Lil Cleo, same colors
Weighted foam bobbers for distance and windy conditions
Thill stick bobbers for light strikes, calm conditions
Gamakatsu or Daichi egg hooks, sizes 4, 6, 8 (octopus style also works) for live bait and egg sacks
Mini Foo, Jenna Boo, and other jigs with strong hooks in a variety of color combinations, but I always have black and chartreuse


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

When Spinning...
8 1/2 foot medium rod with abu garcia reel. 8 lb excaliber. With this rod I will throw spinners,spoons,and plugs.
10 foot lite noodle rod with penn ss reel. 6 lb excaliber. Jig and maggot or spawn.

Flyrods...
6wts
9 foot or 9 1/2 foot moderate fast action rod with a Cabelas SR reel. WF floating line. Streamers, streamers, streamers.
11 foot 3 inch moderate action rod with Redington AL reel. WF floating line. This rod is used for indi fishing.
8wt 9 1/2 moderate fast action rod with Redington AL reel. Same floating line used primarily for kings in michigan.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

THANKS !!!
Keep em' coming all...


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I have a 9.5' medium/light action rod. It was a combo from Gander Mountain that I got about 10 years ago. Its important to have a long limber rod and good drag to absorb a long hard run. I have 2 spools for my reel one with 10lb line and one with 6. I use lots of glo yarn and have about 10 different colors that I will have with me.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Drifting:

I use a 9 ft Quantum Noodle Rod with an old Mitchell 300 (it holds about 250 yds of 6 lb with a smooth drag for such an old reel) I also have a 12' Eagle Claw Noodle Rod & Quantum Energy E-2 that I use sometimes as well.

4-6 lb Trilene XL - will use fluorocarbon leaders when the conditions call for it. I usually connect the lines with a #14 barrel swivel.

Blackbird floats - both thin and thick depending on the river conditions. Both fixed and adjustable floats. 

Mini foo jigs - 1/64 ounce red/black or black/black with maggots. I'll also use small splitshot with my jigs to get the bait down fast and keep it there. If you not on bottom, your not gonna catch fish!

Spawn (trying sticky Coho eggs this year) with sz. 4-6 Octopus hooks.


Casting:

same rod and reel (have extra spool with 8lb if needed).

#1 BlueFox spinner - firetiger w/ & w/o bucktail or silver.

1/3 ounce KO Wobblers - silver & blue/green/orange, silver only, gold only & gold & orange (my personal favorite).

1/4 ounce Lil' Cleos - silver & blue/green/orange, silver only.

I can talk about this stuff ALL DAY!


----------

